# Zeedmilleniumon vs Galactus



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 20, 2010)

This has probably been done before, but i wish to test the limits
No UN for Galactus


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

ZeedMilleniummon stomps. Unless this is BCA Galactus.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 20, 2010)

IIRC, Galactus needed the UN to reach Multiverse-Level Destruction

Without it, he doesn't have a prayer against Zeedmilleniummon


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2010)

Odin exists across multiple planes and realities and he's just one of the absolute top of the Skyfather level/class. Galactus is multiversal even without the UN, just not as powerful as he would be with it.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

TWF said:


> Odin exists across multiple planes and realities and he's just one of the absolute top of the Skyfather level/class. *Galactus is multiversal even without the UN, just not as powerful as he would be with it.*



Where did this come from?


----------



## Plague (Jul 20, 2010)

Who or what defeated Zeed?


----------



## Seyta (Jul 20, 2010)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Who or what defeated Zeed?



Zeed essentially defeated himself.

He wanted to become Ryo's partner, and he most certainly couldn't do that when his power was bombing Universes out of existence, so he forsook all of it to jogress with Monodramon

It made very little sense, but the plot had to end somehow


----------



## Seyta (Jul 20, 2010)

TWF said:


> Odin exists across multiple planes and realities and he's just one of the absolute top of the Skyfather level/class. *Galactus is multiversal even without the UN*, just not as powerful as he would be with it.



Wait I'm confused by this.

I don't know too much about Galactus, but wasn't he no match for the Multiversal Abraxas without the UN?

I could've sworn that each Universe had its own Galactus at the time, and Abraxas was going around murdering them all

Naruto battledome


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

You're right, he isn't multiversal.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jul 21, 2010)

I wonder what would happen if you asked Zeed to devide himself by zero. Seeing he is a data construct what do you suppose will happen


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2010)

Why does losing to a Multiversal mean you're not Multiversal? Vegetto was stomping Buuhan does that mean Buuhan is not planet+ because a planet+ like Vegetto was stomping him? Galactus is considered and treated equal to the likes of Eternity/Death, he's shaken hands with Eternity and they appear to treat each other Equally.

Galactus could still be Multiversal but low compared to what he would be with the use of the UN.  Most fights with Galactus involve him not having the UN as a nerf, guess he's that strong compared to 98% of fiction with it. Regardless I do not know who wins, I have'nt played the game with Zeed and my knowledged based on  what I've read in the comics is average at best.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 21, 2010)

Zeed stomps.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why does losing to a Multiversal mean you're not Multiversal? Vegetto was stomping Buuhan does that mean Buuhan is not planet+ because a planet+ like Vegetto was stomping him? Galactus is considered and treated equal to the likes of Eternity/Death, he's shaken hands with Eternity and they appear to treat each other Equally.



So? When has he ever done anything on their level? Never. He's considered equal for his role and importance to the universe, but he's not like the other abstracts (Eternity, Infinity, Death, Oblivion etc) in that he's capable of multiversal powers.



> Galactus could still be Multiversal but low compared to what he would be with the use of the UN.



No he can't. He's not even a true abstract in that sense, he's more similar to a Celestial, who he's also been compared to.



> Most fights with Galactus involve him not having the UN as a nerf, guess he's that strong compared to 98% of fiction with it.



Yes he is. Destroying and reconstructing the infinite Marvel multiverse is a feat above most multiversal characters from other fictions, aside from other comics.



> Regardless I do not know who wins, I have'nt played the game with Zeed and my knowledged based on  what I've read in the comics is average at best.



Galactus with, Zeed without.


----------



## SilverGalford (Jul 28, 2010)

galactus wins


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 28, 2010)

ZeedMillenniummon...a character so godly he had to _defeat himself _to be stopped....


----------



## Seyta (Jul 28, 2010)

SilverGalford said:


> galactus wins



Why do you keep reviving the Galactus threads?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 28, 2010)

Galactus is always multiversal in the sense that he could eat the multiverse and become as powerful or more powerful than other multiversal beings.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> ZeedMillenniummon...a character so godly he had to _defeat himself _to be stopped....



That is not very good backing for people who don't know the series


----------



## Seyta (Jul 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> That is not very good backing for people who don't know the series



IMO, Zeedmillenniummon should win because he's a mid-high end Multiversal

In Brave Tamer, he defeated two other Multiversals, ENIAC and ABC, who governed the digital world.

I'm just not sure about Galactus' power at this point, since TWF says he's multiversal without the UN, the Wiki and several other members say he's multiversal only WITH the UN, and Havoc says he's multiversal because he can eventually consume the multiverse (which should be irrelevant because he wouldn't have a chance to do that in a fight)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

gallactus power level is something really hard to get a measurement on

It can go from the entire universe to being beaten by the power pack


----------



## Havoc (Jul 28, 2010)

Seyta said:


> Havoc says he's multiversal because he can eventually consume the multiverse (which should be irrelevant because he wouldn't have a chance to do that in a fight)


We were discussing his level of power.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 28, 2010)

Havoc said:


> We were discussing his level of power.



Sorry for the mistake then.

I'm not particularly familiar with Galactus, and this thread hasn't helped since several people are arguing different points, and I don't know enough to tell which ones are valid.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 28, 2010)

Galactus at his normal levels without the UN operates at around universal power, but his power can greatly fluctuate depending on his state of hunger.  He really has no constant level of power and it can grow exponentially depending on what he feeds on.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Galactus is always multiversal in the sense that he could eat the multiverse and become as powerful or more powerful than other multiversal beings.



He's never done this (AFAIK). Even in the BCA, he was only eating the universe and that was after his hunger had been tampered with by Tiamut. Because he would've done that against Abraxas if he could.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> He's never done this (AFAIK). Even in the BCA, he was only eating the universe and that was after his hunger had been tampered with by Tiamut. Because he would've done that against Abraxas if he could.


Of course he's never done it, his role is to protect the multiverse, not destroy it.  That is completely irrelevant to the fact that he has the ability to do it.  Galactus would eat the entire MU aka Marvel omniverse, his hunger being tampered with doesn't have anything to do with the fact that he has the ability to absorb everything in Marvel.

Why would he eat the multiverse to beat Abraxas, that defeats the whole purpose of trying to stop Abraxas since he would be destroying everything himself. :/


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

Just for reference, can you show me where it was said he could eat the multiverse?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 29, 2010)

It says in the comic he was an omniversal threat, did you read the arc?


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, but like I said that was after his hunger had been messed with. So while he has the capacity to do it, it's not something he can just pull out in the middle of battle. So it's not fair to say he's "always" operating at a multiversal level.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Yeah, but like I said that was after his hunger had been messed with. So while he has the capacity to do it, it's not something he can just pull out in the middle of battle. So it's not fair to say he's "always" operating at a multiversal level.


Of course he can't pull it out in the middle of a battle, I never said he could, I also never said he always operated at a multiversal level...

I explained how he was 'always' multiversal since he has the ability to make himself as powerful as other multiversals under his own power.  If you took the time, you could have looked a few posts down and read where I described him at his normal levels.  It's actually the post right above yours.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

Well in that case, excellent.


----------

